# The Hi-Dive/MIllimetri hybrid



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Just a few more photos in addition to the one on the 'show me' thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

*Very, very nice indeed. Congratulations. *--redstart



Nalu said:


> Just a few more photos in addition to the one on the 'show me' thread.


----------



## Victor Boyd (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Colin,

I like the clean Milli Dial in the Ox Pro Hi-dive case,

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

At the request of a fellow forum member, a few more photos:














































Lume comparison with the Sinn U-1










Lume comparison with the Hi-Dive:


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Here is the one I have. Martin


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice, Martin, like it very much! I hadn't seen the black dial before. Do you have any idea how many Millemetri dial colors were used this way? How many were made?


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Collin,
The edition was 50 black and 50 yellow.
Of course now there is the blue/black Polluce which is really a high dive/millimetri, and that will be 299 between gray and blue dials.
I'd love to see orange on OX-PRO that is too hot to handle.

The black on OX pro is one of the coolest watches I've ever seen. So, Low pro and stealth. I think they should make it all the time.
Martin


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Martin, good info. Yes, the orange would be choice!

Very stealth, except for the big shiny crown! :-D I do like it!


----------



## pipvh (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi, 
I'm new here, but I've been lusting after an Anonimo for a while, and I'm wondering about the availability of these ox-pro Millemetris. Are they available from dealers, and how much are they likely to be?
Thanks!


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

pipvh said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here, but I've been lusting after an Anonimo for a while, and I'm wondering about the availability of these ox-pro Millemetris. Are they available from dealers, and how much are they likely to be?
> Thanks!


Welcome Pip! :-!

The hybrid Hi-Dive/ Millemtri models were never a production model, only 100 were made (50 with yellow dial and 50 with a black dial) and that it is kind of pot luck to find them at Anonimo ADs. For avaiability you'd have to contact the Anonimo Distributor in your country or Anonimo SpA at: [email protected]

As for a price...I have no idea what they go for as they were not part of the regular line-up and are not included on the price lists. I suspect you'd be looking at something between the price of the Millemetri ($2400 US) and the Hi Dive price ($2950). I am only guessing.

Contact your Anonimo Distributor by checking out this link to all the contact details worldwide: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=25635

Where are you based?

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## pipvh (Sep 8, 2006)

Ah ha, a challenge! Thanks for the info, Stala - I'll let you know how I get on. Wouldn't the black-dial look nice on the strap that comes with the Polluce bronze...?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow that white dial Anonimo is really attractive! I've only seen one in person, a black dial Militare (I think, forgive me if I get the names wrong). I liked it :-!


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

pipvh said:


> Ah ha, a challenge! Thanks for the info, Stala - I'll let you know how I get on. Wouldn't the black-dial look nice on the strap that comes with the Polluce bronze...?


Yes, a black dial Hi-Dive/Mille hybrid would look fetching on the same strap found on the Polluce Bronze --that strap looks like a brown with orange stitching.

It looks like the 011 in the photo of some of the calfskin straps in regular length below...









I like the colour combo myself


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

*Nice to see you, Bruce...*



BruceS said:


> Wow that white dial Anonimo is really attractive! I've only seen one in person, a black dial Militare (I think, forgive me if I get the names wrong). I liked it :-!


Actually, the dial is a very pale yellow and so does sometimes look white ;-)


----------



## pipvh (Sep 8, 2006)

Wait a sec, that was going to be my next question - you beat me to it.
So, thanks again!


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

*Anonimo SpA are nice enough to share.....*



pipvh said:


> Wait a sec, that was going to be my next question - you beat me to it.
> So, thanks again!



Such info with mere mortals like me! ;-) :-D

You're welcome!

You should be able to order a regular length strap in that colour Kodiak calfskin from your nearest AD.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Nice to see you, Bruce...*



Stala said:


> Actually, the dial is a very pale yellow and so does sometimes look white ;-)


Ohhhhh. It's really attractive. One of these days I'm gonna have to get an Anonimo  Also, one of these days, I'm gonna have to make it up to London and meet up for lunch!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

Stala said:


> Welcome Pip! :-!
> 
> The hybrid Hi-Dive/ Millemtri models were never a production model, only 100 were made (50 with yellow dial and 50 with a black dial) and that it is kind of pot luck to find them at Anonimo ADs. For avaiability you'd have to contact the Anonimo Distributor in your country or Anonimo SpA at: [email protected]
> 
> ...


This Hybrid is really a Hi Dive with a Millimetri Dial so the Hi Dive retail would apply.


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys

I am the VERY happy new owner of this piece. Bought from Nalu (really one of the nice guys)

I am trying to have someone to made a custom waterproff calf or fiber strap with yellow stichings with a pvd buckle for this watch 

Here is my pics of the new beauty in the collection:


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

nice watch mark 
i like the seconds hand as the ball is my preffered counterbalance 
wear it in good health.
what about a black bracelet .....


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

It really is a great looking watch. I love the OX Pro Millimetri, so stealth.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice photos, Mark! It's not an easy watch to photograph because of the thick, domed crystal and the contrast between the OxPro and the light dial. You've done a nice job of showing the hands as silver too! I'm glad this worked out so well, it's always a nervous moment when working out and overseas deal. I like your idea for a strap: this watch deserves more than the simple rubber it comes on :-!


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

seanuk said:


> nice watch mark
> i like the seconds hand as the ball is my preffered counterbalance
> wear it in good health.
> what about a black bracelet .....


Hi Seanuk

Great idea. Wonder if one could send a braclet to Anonimo Firenze to have it run through the ox-pro process....... but a bit price for me at the moment.....

But it would certainly make the watch one of a kind.....


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

*Fantastic and unique addition to your Anonimo Collection Mark!*



Mark Borella said:


> Hi Seanuk
> 
> Great idea. Wonder if one could send a braclet to Anonimo Firenze to have it run through the ox-pro process....... but a bit price for me at the moment.....
> 
> But it would certainly make the watch one of a kind.....


 
Hmmm, you could always ask Anonimo SpA to find out if they would Ox-Pro one fo their bracelets for you. I do know that the process takesd one month to restore on metal already treated, so it might take longer to treat SS from scratch.

Wear your Hi-Dive/ Mille Hybrid in good health for years to come! :-!


----------



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

What does the Hi-Dive do that the Millimetri doesn't?


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

1) different dial layout (not the hybrid offcourse)
2) Ox-pro treatment on case
3) Big crown
4) Automatic helium valve


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nalu... may be you can move the lume pictures to the Lume section.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I love these posts in zombie threads. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

One of my all-time favorites to wear. I feel lucky to have one.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed Stef. I've just bought another Millemetri, but that hybrid is a winner for sure and just that cut above.


----------

